# Bf 367



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Anyone got names for BF 367 & FR 361 all I know she was the Staronia INS 273 built in Macduff 1954

John


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

STARONIA INS273 1968. STARONIA BF367 1982. STARONIA FR361. STARONIA N385 built 1954 Macduff Engineering


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Mike


----------

